# Rescuing Riley



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi,

I'm looking for advice regarding the best way to introduce a rescue 'poo to my Finn and Maisie. According to the owner, Riley is a good dog who has become a bit of a resource guarder as a result of her three young children giving him food that she and her husband then try to take away. She claims she and her husband have each been bitten once and says she believes that our empty-nest home wouldn't prompt Riley to become aggressive, but now I'm worried about my current dogs. Do you think Riley could become aggressive with them? I don't want Riley to go to a shelter, but I'm also worried that it might be difficult to bond with a 10 month old 'poo who could potentially cause Finn or Maisie harm. Thoughts? Strategies?


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi!

Introducing a new dog can be a little tricky. Try to introduce the dogs in a neutral place (not in the home, or in the yard). A good long walk together after the meeting is a good idea, too (put all that energy to good use).

You might need to keep Riley separated at night and when you are not around for a bit.


When you do feeding, try keeping the food dishes at different ends of the kitchen. Give them a bit of space for feeding, then you can look up how to break the resource guarding.


All three should get the point that he is now part of your pack.


Is there a way you can bring home something of Riley's to your other two? Get them use to the scent of their new brother?

I had to introduce a two year old shelter dog to my (at the time) one year old cockapoo. I also added in a basic training session to get him caught up (he had been at the shelter a long time, I at least wanted him to do sit and leave it) he was (and still is) an aggressive dog, but he won't hurt the members of our "pack".


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Wish I knew a magic answer to give you, there are some very knowledgable people on here that hopefully can give you some guidelines. My dog Arlo has resource guarding issues but doesnt have them with our other dogs just humans?? We took in a rescue dog earlier this year a couple of times she unintentionally went into his comfort zone and he did rush her but then look at me as if to say you would kill me if I touched her wouldn't you! However both my husband and I have had several bites, but we are so much more in control now. Every dog is different, well done for giving Riley a chance, you really need to see how he settles in and if he can bond with your other dogs, try not to panic the first time it happens sometimes it is just small adjustments needed. Sadly though after reading posts on here some dogs problems run far to deep. Good luck, please keep us updated with his progress.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I can relate to Arlo.....
Ralph has begun to resource guard anything to do with OH - who he adores! 
It can be a jacket hung causally on the bannister or an item of clothing on the bed, always which belongs to OH
He will grumble, growl and make A Threatening protest if you attempt to touch or move it - although not actually go through with a bite (thankfully!)
When he does this behaviour he is immediately put outside and excluded from the family unit. I understand it is his natural instinct, and in a way a good one, but we got a family dog not a guard dog. Ralph immediately knows his behaviour is unacceptable and it does seem to be improving & bless him he does seem to apologise in his own way afterwards.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lynn<3's advice is excellent.
We introduced a rottie cross nutty banana puppy of who knows what age the rescue place said he was 7-9 months, I think more like 4-6...
At the time we had a GSD who had also been a rescue who was 9 and a 2 year old JR. 
Hooch the rottie cross was a total thug with no idea of boundaries and a big destructive streak. many times I might have given him back to the rescue place apart from, of course, I would have lost a part of my heart.
The other dogs (particularly the JR) taught him some doggy lessons on politeness and we had to learn how to manage him. A crate was essential - he could not be left as he had massive separation anxiety. Training was vital (and at times frustrating) - he used to get so anxious at club he would leave sweaty paw marks on the rubber floor mats. At meal times manners were reinforced. My dogs are all taught to sit and wait for their food to be put down and will not go to eat until given the command. We needed two people to help Hooch achieve this and also to prevent him from dashing from his bowl - which he could empty in milliseconds to the other dogs. He was on lead and would be treated almost constantly to help him stay sitting while food was prepared and placed. When he finished his food he would again be rewarded for staying near his own bowl on a loose lead - because extra bits of dinner would be dropped in.
On walks I had to be careful as he could be aggressive towards other dogs - definitely fear provoked - he just wanted other dogs to think he was big and fierce rather than a cowardly custard... Fortunately his recall training went really well ( I think he actually liked being recalled and put on lead - then it was not his job to be fierce, he could leave it to me to keep him safe.)
He was a fantastic dog - but it did take a year or so to really appreciate him! He was never aggressive to people, but my youngest who was 2 at the time frequently used to be shoulder barged out of the way and the effort I had to put in to getting Hooch to walk nicely on lead while I was pushing the buggy was unbelievable


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

*Advice needed*

Thank you all for the good advice. Strangely enough, the"aggressive" Riley is TERRIFIED of Maisie and Finn. We took them with us, as it was a five hour drive, and had them meet in a neutral park. My two were thrilled with the prospect of meeting Riley, but Riley snapped, yelped, and bolted--thank goodness he was on lead and could be caught by his owner. After watching the owner's three little girls yank Riley around by his collar and make no progress with an introducing the dogs by way of treats or coaxing, his owner gave him a puppy Prozac, his bed, and bowl and we placed his bed on the floor of our truck by my feet and placed my two slobberpusses in their dog beds in the back seat and drove the five hours back to NY. Now he's home, still terrified, and, not knowing what to do, I baby gated Riley and his bed, blanket, water, and food, in the bathroom, and he is sniffing my dogs through the gate. Is this the right strategy? Should I leave him there overnight? Should either my husband or I sleep with him somewhere else?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor puppy. Over night I'd leave him on his own to sleep securely behind the gate. Tomorrow let him out in the garden with your two and lots of tasty treats to help your two focused on you. If the garden is totally secure I'd leave Riley off lead and if you are concerned that you cannot recall your two if they start chasing keep one or both of them on lead while Riley has time to sniff around, if they are calm let them have time off lead together. Lots of rewards for any dog who responds to you. Hopefully all three will soon be keeping their eyes on you.
If the dogs are unsupervised I would keep them separated for a while yet.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Poor Riley sounds like he is in a bad place. The fact he showed no agression to the children when he was being pulled around makes me wonder where his problems stem from. Sounds like you are doing a good job and trying hard for him. In the rescue centre with the terrified dogs they just sit and talk to them encourage with tasty treats. Sounds promising that he is smelling your two through the bars. Do you know his sleeping arrangements in his previous home? If he is used to sleeping alone, perhaps some quiet time in the bathroom or another enclosed room would give him a bit of time to have a good smell of the enviroment and see there is nothing to scarey. Would you consider getting some advice from a behaviourist? Is he eating and drinking?

Good luck please let us know hoe tomorrow goes.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope he settled OK overnight and is getting used to you all.

With a history of resource guarding I would be wary of any high value treats and closely supervise any interactions especially where toys are around just in case.

My experience with Molly suggests most resource guarding is down to some form of insecurity so hopefully as he gets used to his new home things will start to settle down. If he does guard anything try to distract and get him away without confrontation, things like calling all dogs to another room or opening the fridge can work well.

Most of all - good luck - it sounds like his home was really not good at all so it may take him a while to settle down and learn he is now going to be treated well


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

*Riley pics*

Today, he's a scared baby...the other photo was taken last month or the month before. He has a tight cluster of knots under his chin that the groomer down there couldn't get out, so she sent him home with tranquillizers. I plan to take hi to my vet on Wednesday to see how to proceed when the knots go all the way to the skin.


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

*Riley a month or two ago...*

Happier days...
But he's coming along. He slept in our room last night--Finn just made ugly faces, and Maisie could care less. The few hours they spent nosing each other through the gate helped. Unfortunately, we have Invisible Fence, so my two are loose and he's tethered, but so far so good. No aggression from him thus far, but he doesn't like dog treats--he's only interested in people food ( which we have NOT given, of course). He just looks so terrified and he winces when you reach toward him, so I think he was hit.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He is beautiful. And lucky to end up with you.


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

*Riley sits better than Maisie today...*

Too bad he doesn't like dog treats very much...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Give him time - his head must be spinning and possibly the prozac has messed up his natural appetite. 
Re the grooming problems - if he needs a full shave it might be better done under sedation at the vets. Poor dog - he surely has been through some tough times.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

His colouring is stunning and he looks such a sweet soul, just hope he will be able to trust again, get over his issues and have the life he deserves. It is obvious you are doing all you can Perhaps as 2ndhand says it might be a good thing he is not that fond of treats at the moment incase it may cause friction. Can you see if his skin is inflammed at all on his neck? Hope the vet will be able to guide you on that. Was he put up as a rescue dog from the family you got him or had they taken him in since the poster? Good luck tonight.


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

*Rileyay 3*

Hi,

He's settled in enough for us to see some of his issues:
1. Steals food commando-style from the kitchen table --snagged some aged cheddar and a chunk of summer sausage and was very pleased with himself but no snarling or biting.
2. Is constantly scanning all tables and counters for anything he can find--done not know the off or leave it commands.
3. Has begun to "claim" my lap--Finn is not amused to say the least. Both of them are snarling when it comes to my lap. I tried sitting on the floor cross-legged to play with ALL of them, but Riley doesn't know what toys are, so that didn't work.
4. Two walks yesterday--he has the potential to be a bolter and has zero recall. In addition, I'm not sure he knows his name, and I find it strange he doesn't make eye contact when he's being talked to (I checked--he can hear and startles like he has PTSD). He's also a world-class puller, so he will need to be fit with a gentle leader (unless anyone knows of anything better).
5. When he doesn't get what he wants --the small treats hidden in my pocket --he paws and barks at me...this is a new one for me, so I don't know what to do with it. So far, I tell him to "Hush" and then ignore him. If he continues, I get up in order to redirect/distract him from whatever it is he's obsessing over...I think he might be a "talker" and he seems very opinionated and sassy.
6. Dreading the vet on Wednesday.

It's only day 3....things will carry on.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

The fact you have identified so much just in three days is a positive thing because you are getting to know what you are dealing with, although the bad thing is there are so many problems. It sounds as if he has been brought up almost feral, and that bless him alot of his problems are man made without being given any guidance. The fact so far he has shown no aggression to you is a good sign, because although the other things will take alot of time and patience they can be dealt with. I would almost think about to going back to basics, once he has built up a strong bond with you (which sounds like he is doing) perhaps you could consider doing a basic training course with him as if he were a puppy. A regular and ample feeding plan for him being up there amongst the first things to deal with. Although sorry it did make me smile his commando style stealing of the cheese and sausage. Try and make a little Finn and you time that Riley will have to repect.

All in all a very well done, keep up the good work, please let us know how you get on at the vet.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor lad - he sounds like he has had a very hard time. 

One thing I did deliberately with Molly was change her name as I felt her old name was going to have been used negatively so she had a new name as part of her new start with me.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

And remember this is the honeymoon period - there may be fun ahead 
I think a name change may be a good idea too and help you to know him as your own dog! New name, new owner, new dog, new home - it all fits.
With the grr-ing over your knee, if you have the energy, if either of them starts I would just stand up and walk away without looking at either of them or saying anything. After a couple of minutes go and sit back down again. Repeat as needed.
Stealing food - oh well... if he can reach it and it is there - fair game. You will have to live in a world of guarded plates of cleared tables and work tops for a while and if he does get hold of something he shouldn't you'll have to take the blame...


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

*Riley aka Rufus update*

Hi all,

Just thought I'd post a quick update about Rufus (née Riley). He's continued to adapt and has become a bona fide pack member along with Maisie and Finn. The hotspot under his neck where it was so matted has healed and he's also been treated for a doozy of an ear infection, so all is well on the health front. In terms of training and quirks, he has amazing superpower springiness that allows him to jump from the floor to the kitchen table (we gate all of the chairs into the room next door when we leave the house), so that can be a challenge, but so far so good. In addition, he has the wettest nose, so we often call him Schnozcasso because he makes the most lovely nose art on all of the windows. Finn has taught him the art of howling, and so both are happy to serenade the neighbors any time they're frightened or hear sirens. He is a bit of a resource guarder--tissues/napkins/paper towels and the occasional wrapper are his crack (my husband and I have both been bit when we forget that we can't simply take them from him) so we've worked out a "trade" system for chicken jerkey, which seems to be working. Will post updated pics soon-- it's been so gray outside I've found it hard to get good shots. Sorry for the long post.
Michele


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for the lovely update - I'm so glad that Rufus has become part of your pack - he is a lucky dog.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just catching up with this thread. It was an interesting read. Thank you for sharing and wow, you deserve a pat on the back for not bailing on this guy when he was in need. Your thread title is very apt, rescue him was exactly what you did.

It just goes to show, what you put in you get out. I don't want to focus on his previous owners, but clearly they had no idea and/or nor control over their children's behaviour when it came to their dog. Also that his matts were so bad  I am so glad they realised they needed to rehome. 

Your hard work and patience and most of all love is paying off... Well done.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Riley.  Living with that kind of fear is no life for a dog. I hope you can turn him around.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ooops! I posted that after I read to the end of page one. Then I realized and read on and saw that he is improving steadily. Glad to hear things are looking up a bit.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Good to hear Rufus is settling in and that you've all adapted to him!!  x


----------



## Rileysmama (Apr 22, 2016)

*Resource Guarder Rileys*

Hello! I have a 4 year old apricot 'poo and he's a Riley too! I can only suggest tons of training, and paying attention to whatever he steals. Keep high value stuff like bones, out of his world! My little guy is a resource guarder. He has bitten me about 3 times, the worst was my foot about a year ago. He lives with a very tall Goldendoodle who couldn't be any more gentle. Riley came to us as a result of our tragically losing our 4 year old white 'poo named Rocky. He was hit by an SUV and died immediately. So sad, but he stepped out of his loose harness, and my daughter didn't pick him up. I was busy picking up poop, and boy oh boy it all happened so fast. Rocky bolted across the busy road because he saw a cute little female white pup. I still would love to tell the man walking her that my Rocky wouldn't have hurt him, that he was just coming over to sniff. I've never seen him again, which is perhaps evidence of his being so upset over the scene. Rocky looked into my husbands eyes after he was picked up so fast, and then he took one last breath. We rushed him, and I mean rushed, to the emergency clinic not 2 minutes away, but it was not meant to be. We sobbed for 2 months, and then hit Riley. He was the cutest little thing we ever saw, and a real "grief buster" in a way. We did not train Riley soon enough, and he became very bossy. I guess that's what happens when it's all hugs all the time! If we would ever give Riley "the test" they give to determine aggression in shelters, he would fail. We have had him (and us) in classes, without success. He does great on the spot, but in real life, he protects whatever he determines is his. When he is at the pinnacle of snarling, and snapping, I grab the broom just to get the thing away, since I refuse to be bitten again. I do not touch him with it, but I get the item away by sweeping it towards me. He bites ferociously at the bristles! Like a piranha! We now call it getting your ticket punched, in our house, although it isn't funny. After the drama, Riley is all sweet and almost acts guilty and remorseful. I hug him, and tell him "I know, you have issues baby" The truth is, and I know it, that WE have issues that we need to address. He should have been trained at the beginning. Now we just have to keep him from those volatile situations. Otherwise, he is the most adorable affectionate playful boy ever! I miss my Rocky, but they are very different cockapoos. Rocky was a sentry type, and Riley is emotional. And he is a Leo! He has bright red floppy ears! Any ideas are welcomed, but please don't be unkind, as I came here for advice, and my heart still aches for Rocky. I don't want to give up on Riley. PS Dakota the doodle is 11, and ill, so perhaps when she goes, he will not feel threatened by a big pup in the house, even though she's gentle. Thanks!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Michelle, you are a star and Rufus is so lucky to have found you. You are doing wonderfully well with him. 

Hi Riley's Mama, have you tried distraction with Riley when he's guarding? Get him to come to you for a treat rather than you going to him to remove it? I feel the broom is probably inflaming the issues. I don't know for sure though. Am sure others will be more able to help. I think a personal trainer would be of benefit too. 

Am so sorry you lost Rocky in such a sudden manner. It's horrible and makes the grieving harder. Please post some photos of Riley, Rocky and Dakota. We'd love to see them


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey Riley's mum - welcome.
So sorry to hear of your experience with Rocky - how dreadful 
2ndhandgirl is our resource guarding expert and her advice is always sound - use the search bar to find some previous posts.
How old is Riley?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear of losing Rocky so traumatically and Riley sounds lovely although a troubled boy. 

I live with Molly a little rescue Cockapoo who came to me as a resource guarder who could switch from cute to snarly in an instant. By her hatred of brooms I think her owners used one to take things off her too.

My advice would be that a dog guarding things is actually a very insecure dog at that moment and holding onto that item because at that moment they need it. Forcibly taking it from them will increase their insecurity and increase the need for them to guard and cause them to ever increase the level of aggression to desperately try to keep the item they have - so you end up in in ever increasing circle of aggression and need to act differently to break it. 

One of the first thing I did with Molly was choose my battles with more care. So a sock or tissue I did not really care about and would leave her be with her prize. As she started to relax that I was not going to take everything off her I could walk close ish and throw her a treat whilst she had her item to calm her slightly.

If I had to take something off her she would be stressed and more likely to guard the next thing she grabbed. If I could take the time to defuse things and get her to give up the item she would be unstressed and calm and less likely to guard.

Swapping the item for food is probably far too confrontational for your boy so you need to keep yourself safe whilst reassuring him too. Drop a treat with him then retreat and sit a short distance away with treats and throw the occasional one to him. As you see him start to calm you can throw one a short distance from him so he has to leave his item to get it - do not grab the item at this point - you need to build trust so once he has left it and gone back he has done a great thing and you can build on that and will see him start to relax. As he relaxes he will stop stressing about his item and you can draw him away working for treats and let someone else retrieve the item (preferably out of his sight)


----------

